# MS8 Problem - No audio on calibration disc HELP!!



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I just installed the MS8 and was getting giddy about going thru the setup. My HU reads "NO AUDIO ON DISC"!! So I go inside pop the CD in my PC and guess what? Disc contains 1 folder labeled "ms-8", under which are 15 PDF files, nothing else.

Maybe it's the current heat index of 102 right now in DFW, but I'm a getting hot under the collar. I called tech support and got some non-native English speaking technician who said they didn't understand what I was talking about and that I should call back on Monday!!!


Does any one have the files they can send me or post online for download? I guess I just need whatever audio is on the disc. Hello Andy, you out there?


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay Andy, sent you a PM w/email address.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay Andy, sent you an email w/email address.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

How's that for tech support?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Andy W. is an absolute class act! Wow! Thanks a million Andy!

I can't believe how quick and easy the setup is...literally done in less than 5 minutes! This piece rocks.

Glad to have DIYMA to get access to information galore. And extatic to have the like of professionals like Andy on here. A item w/a CD I can get past, but w/support like you gave, and on a Saturdary no less, you've earned a loyal customer. Thanks again Andy!


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

I had the exact same problem during my install last night! Popped it into multiple computers as well as a settop box and there are no sound files. 

Sending Andy a PM now...


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone mind sending this file to me.. just got mine today without the audio file.


----------



## andoneward (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a copy of the file that someone sent me because i had no music on mine either. PM me your email address.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I just checked my disk and there is no audio file. I would like to get a copy also. 

I am using an Alpine CDA-9835 for a source. It sounds like I don't need it but am I reading the manual incorrectly? 

Either way I want a copy, at some point it will wind up connected to a factory head unit.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know if this is okay with jbl to post this but here is the file.. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11655918/MLS%20Setup%20Track%20Small.wav

(can be removed if it is a issue) 

seems quite a few people are going to have this problem.


----------



## wadejg (Apr 20, 2007)

I got a disc with no sound files too. Thanks for the link. JBL needs to post th file on the website. Seems like a recent QC issue.

Regards,
Justin


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

A friend of mine had the same problem. If you have an aftermarket hu, the disc is useless.


----------



## wadejg (Apr 20, 2007)

Can somebody email the file to me at:

wadejg at -remove this- gmail dot com

Much appreciated,
Justin


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hernan said:


> A friend of mine had the same problem. If you have an aftermarket hu, the disc is useless.


How so? Mine worked just fine in my aftermarket HU as did several others who have used it.


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

chefhow said:


> How so? Mine worked just fine in my aftermarket HU as did several others who have used it.


Of course it works. Just you don't need it.
With an aftermarket HU just skip the input setup. Time is money


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

RangOH said:


> I don't know if this is okay with jbl to post this but here is the file..
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11655918/MLS%20Setup%20Track%20Small.wav
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, RangOH!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there a way to move the above link over to a disc and burn it?


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends what type of computer you have. The easiest way is to import the file to your iTunes library and then add it to a playlist -- add multiple times if you want a full disk. Then burn that playlist...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hernan said:


> Of course it works. Just you don't need it.
> With an aftermarket HU just skip the input setup. Time is money


Of course you need it. Without the disk it cant calibrate the system and set the levels.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Depends what type of computer you have. The easiest way is to import the file to your iTunes library and then add it to a playlist -- add multiple times if you want a full disk. Then burn that playlist...


That's the thing, I only have the above link, not a file.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

right click > save link as


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Knobby Digital said:


> right click > save link as


Yep, I got it.

Thanks!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Of course you need it. Without the disk it cant calibrate the system and set the levels.


Instruction manual says it is not needed for an aftermarket head unit. Are you referring to all head units or stock head units?


I can't get the file to play in my head unit from the link above. That being said I would still like to get my hands on the file to see if it makes any difference. Not liking how the unit sounds to the point of getting ready to take it out.


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you try burning it to CD as a audio track and not as a file? 

Have you tried turning off Logic7 processing and just letting the unit do T/A, etc.? That might help isolate what you're not liking about the setup.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

TxnBluDvl said:


> Did you try burning it to CD as a audio track and not as a file?


Not the first time but right after I made the post and used Windows Media Player to do it as an audio track and it worked. 



TxnBluDvl said:


> Have you tried turning off Logic7 processing and just letting the unit do T/A, etc.? That might help isolate what you're not liking about the setup.


Logic 7 is turned odd after each calibration. Still didn't like it. I had changed the tweeters a few weeks before installing the MS-8, on a hunch I went back to the other tweeters. Seemed to make a big improvement. 

That and using some advice from Andy W. about adjusting gains to get some volume and bass back. Jury is still out but it is looking more promising. 

Now if I can get the damn remote to work all the time. It got to the point I was considering "fixing" it with a BFH. 

All in all I got to say for something that appears to be so easy to set and forgot it is sure causing me a lot of frustration. Never thought I would have to spend so much time getting it to sound enjoyable. Maybe my ears are ****ed up.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Salami said:


> Not the first time but right after I made the post and used Windows Media Player to do it as an audio track and it worked.
> 
> Logic 7 is turned odd after each calibration. Still didn't like it. I had changed the tweeters a few weeks before installing the MS-8, on a hunch I went back to the other tweeters. Seemed to make a big improvement.
> 
> ...


Im with you. It just takes patience.


----------



## TxnBluDvl (Nov 29, 2009)

+1. Patience is the key. 

Though I find the disconnection issue with the display unit to be annoying. It would be great if the unit could at least tell us when that's the problem ("please check connection", etc.)


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

same situation here... still trying to this thing to make a sound with my aftermarket head unit. Thanks for the wav file.. I'm gonna try again.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

NSTar said:


> same situation here... still trying to this thing to make a sound with my aftermarket head unit. Thanks for the wav file.. I'm gonna try again.


If you are copying it directly to a disc it will not work. Use something like Windows Media Player to burn it to a disc as an audio file.


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

Salami said:


> If you are copying it directly to a disc it will not work. Use something like Windows Media Player to burn it to a disc as an audio file.


It looks like I _*don't need the audio cd*_ as mentioned earlier if you are using _*an aftermarket head unit*_.

I made some mistakes... didn't plug the rca correctly. I had plugged in channel 1 and 5 (the way inputs are usually arranged) and I could only hear front left. Realised it and made sure the input is in channel 1 and 2... it's in series of each other (doh!!!).


Now, got everything done... next thing to solve is a weak center channel GRRRR!!

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Euro_man (Nov 14, 2010)

Could someone please email me th wav file.

[email protected]


----------



## audiomagic (Dec 17, 2010)

*Post*

Really just posting this so I can send a PM to Andy to get audio data for MS8. Sorry for the boring read.


----------



## RangOH (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Post*



audiomagic said:


> Really just posting this so I can send a PM to Andy to get audio data for MS8. Sorry for the boring read.


he doesn't want to talk to you..



> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11655918/MLS Setup Track Small.wav


----------



## rinehart.129 (Nov 23, 2010)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


Hey i also have the same problem and i need the audio files if possible


----------



## rinehart.129 (Nov 23, 2010)

My email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Email sent with the file.


----------



## rinehart.129 (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Can I have the e-mail sent to me as well [email protected]? I can't figure out how to download the file provided in this thread.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

beerdrnkr said:


> Can I have the e-mail sent to me as well [email protected]? I can't figure out how to download the file provided in this thread.





Knobby Digital said:


> right click > save link as



Is it really that hard?


----------



## Bas Hamans (May 6, 2010)

If you follow this link you can find the set-up track and a pdf how to burn the set-up track. harman - MS-8


----------



## troubleshootn (Jul 28, 2014)

Hate to drum up an old thread bit I could use that file as well. [email protected]


----------



## Ryanu (Dec 1, 2012)

Just would like to make it clear.. u need the audio cd if u r using aftermarket hu + low level input to ms8. If u use hi level input, regardless aftermarket or vice versa, u still need the audio cd.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for posting this


----------



## fahadco80 (Mar 19, 2015)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


Hi Andy,

May I have the copy of the JBL Setup Disc if you still have it 

I just bought a refurbished MS-8 and it came without a setup disc.

And what is the process of burning the file to a CD via iTunes? cause I only have a mac with iOS.

Best regards

Fahad


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I just installed a ms8 today I'm a dealer and none of them came with a cd I went through 8 brand new units and no disk! Wtf ! Also this thing won't let you just TA separately and its little self calibration it does for TA makes the right speaker very loud and image very poorly , maybe I haven't figured this thing out or need the disk but wow! No wonder why we only sell like 1 a year!

Come on jbl give US the controls!!!! Locking out to be forced to you this jank headphone thing sucks and it works like poo! Well I will just have to use the customers deck and counter time align his system and just use it as a eq , that's about all its good for unless I'm wrong, can someone point me to a good ms8 thread , I have to fight this install tomorrow morning , any help appreciated!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

oabeieo said:


> I just installed a ms8 today I'm a dealer and none of them came with a cd I went through 8 brand new units and no disk! Wtf ! Also this thing won't let you just TA separately and its little self calibration it does for TA makes the right speaker very loud and image very poorly , maybe I haven't figured this thing out or need the disk but wow! No wonder why we only sell like 1 a year!
> 
> Come on jbl give US the controls!!!! Locking out to be forced to you this jank headphone thing sucks and it works like poo! Well I will just have to use the customers deck and counter time align his system and just use it as a eq , that's about all its good for unless I'm wrong, can someone point me to a good ms8 thread , I have to fight this install tomorrow morning , any help appreciated!



I got it sounding good and imaging good , It takes ALL the fun out of tuning though , it's ....... Too easy


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

OMFG!!!!

My 3 year old just sat on it and broke it while my back was turned. HUGE SAVE!!!

phew.


----------



## Studjon006 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey I just bought a factory refurbished unit and the cd doesnt have the audio files on it. I know this is an older thread but if anybody still has it could they please send it my way?
Thanks


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

Try this link harman - old - MS-8
It has the .WAV file audio track. 8mb file and the PDF on how to download and burn to cd. I assume that's what you need.


----------



## Studjon006 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hey swaglife81 thanks for the reply. I have seen that site but he links in it aren't working. You click on any of the tabs or videos and it just says "this text will be replaced". 
Thanks again.


----------



## __DocT__ (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm dredging this topic up from the depths to see if anyone has a copy of the .wav file on the setup CD. Mine is lost, the above links do not work, and JBL just said the CD is out of production, so I'm SOL. Would be a huge shame for the unit to be dysfunctional over this. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

__DocT__ said:


> Hey guys. I'm dredging this topic up from the depths to see if anyone has a copy of the .wav file on the setup CD. Mine is lost, the above links do not work, and JBL just said the CD is out of production, so I'm SOL. Would be a huge shame for the unit to be dysfunctional over this.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I dont remember exactly how the ms8 works but you dont need the cd.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## __DocT__ (Nov 4, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> __DocT__ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I'm dredging this topic up from the depths to see if anyone has a copy of the .wav file on the setup CD. Mine is lost, the above links do not work, and JBL just said the CD is out of production, so I'm SOL. Would be a huge shame for the unit to be dysfunctional over this.
> ...


This isn't completely correct. If you're using a factory head unit, you do need the CD to calibrate things. If you have an aftermarket head unit, it is not necessary.


----------



## J1boxer29 (Nov 16, 2019)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


Hi how you doing do you still have the Collaboration file


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

J1boxer29 said:


> Hi how you doing do you still have the Collaboration file








JBL MS8 Files - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## Rick1256 (Apr 22, 2020)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


Can some one send me the file for calibration for the MS-8? My email [email protected]


----------



## Rick1256 (Apr 22, 2020)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I have a file I can email to you. Please send me an email address outside this foum and I'll send it right away.


Andy....can you send me the MS-8 file please to [email protected]


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

KillerBox said:


> JBL MS8 Files - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one still works to download

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I800C0LLECT said:


> This one still works to download
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


That is my link and I copied myself the whole original CD in WAV format. So it is exactly what was on the JBL cd.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Also still available at the link in my sig block

PM if looking for any other MS-8 or MS-Axxxx documentation, etc, I've likely got it in my library

 

_(*still *a fan of the JBL MS- product line)_


----------

